# Le grand jeu du doublage foireux !



## [MGZ] Shralldam (13 Octobre 2003)

Je me suis toujours demandé ce que ça donnerait si j'avais la voix française de Mel Gibson (Jacques Frantz)...

Le résultat

Allez, au prochain qui ose !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Octobre 2003)

héhéhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Demain peut-être.


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Je me suis toujours demandé ce que ça donnerait si j'avais la voix française de Mel Gibson (Jacques Frantz)...
> 
> Le résultat
> 
> Allez, au prochain qui ose !



arrete de regardez l'arme fatal 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon   du vrai doublage ici


----------



## macinside (13 Octobre 2003)

bon ce sujet va bien me faire rire je sens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon ou est ma isight


----------



## Balooners (13 Octobre 2003)

Ou la la, on va bien rire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon bah moi, j'ai pas de Webcam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personne veux m'offrir un Isight???(On sait jamais)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (13 Octobre 2003)

Allez les gens !


----------



## tomtom (13 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Je me suis toujours demandé ce que ça donnerait si j'avais la voix française de Mel Gibson (Jacques Frantz)...
> 
> Le résultat
> 
> Allez, au prochain qui ose !



héhé, j'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Mais comment qu'on fait ça


----------



## krystof (13 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> bon ou est ma isight



Demande à GlobalCut.


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2003)

une histoire de cochon


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> une histoire de cochon



Il y a des soucis de synchro au début, mais la fin est bien en place. Shralldam, quelle est ta méthode ? (je vais sortir l'iSight)


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2003)

installe quicktime broadcaster 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et utilise un soft comme final cut pro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon c'est mon premier essais de doublage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon qui nous pont un soft pour faire un pseudo bande ritmo ?


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> installe quicktime broadcaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien sûr. Et tu me files une licence FCP ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec iMovie 3 (que j'ai utilisé), impossible de synchroniser en dessous de la seconde (si ma mère qui a travaillé dans le doublage voit ça, elle sera furieuse), et voilà le résultat. Dédicace à ceux qui se reconnaîtront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ferai mieux


----------



## ficelle (14 Octobre 2003)

GEOOOOOOOOOOOORGES !!!!!


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est quel film ça ?


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2003)

ou j'ai mis les tonton flingueures ?


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ou j'ai mis les tonton flingueures ?



...c'était donc ça...


----------



## benjamin (14 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...c'était donc ça...



Pas trop, non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plutôt _Le Grand détournement_.


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop, non
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...c'était donc ça...



non mais je cherche ou j'ai mit les tomtom flingeure


----------



## macinside (14 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

>



tu connais pas tes classiques ?


----------



## tomtom (14 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non mais je cherche ou j'ai mit les tomtom flingeure



J'aime pas les armes


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

la replique en question est plein de vapeur d'alcool


----------



## tomtom (15 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'y connais trop rien,  j'espère que ça marchera


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

Allez, bon... J'apporte ma modeste contribution  la dernière ?  à ce remarquable thread.
Ça s'intitule « J'ai un pied énorme » (comprenne qui pourra...) et ça « pèse » 2,1 Mo.

Enjoy !


----------



## ficelle (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Foguenne (15 Octobre 2003)

Arghhhh
Héhéhéhéhéhéhé
Trop trop drôle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Bravo TomTom bravo Doc, c'est excellent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore encore.


----------



## iMax (15 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Allez, bon... J'apporte ma modeste contribution  la dernière ?  à ce remarquable thread.
> Ça s'intitule « J'ai un pied énorme » (comprenne qui pourra...) et ça « pèse » 2,1 Mo.
> 
> Enjoy !



Génial, Doc et tomtom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vois que vous faites les deux dans les grands classiques


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

toujours des histoires de pomme


----------



## Le Gognol (15 Octobre 2003)

'

'tain c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce sujet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bravo Mackie, on te sent déjà beaucoup plus dans ton personnage dans le deuxième ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (15 Octobre 2003)

tu es très bien mon Mackounet !


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 'tain c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce sujet !
> 
> ...



la suite peu être demain


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 'tain c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce sujet !
> 
> ...



le plus dur c'est de faire un bande rythmo


----------



## benjamin (15 Octobre 2003)

J'ai trouvé la parade ultime




Bon, à part ça, je vois ma marraine d'ici la fin du mois, donc je lui ferai faire un petit doublage. C'est la voix française de Buffy


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé la parade ultime
> 
> 
> 
> ...



elle donne des cours ?


----------



## macinside (15 Octobre 2003)

on fait quoi benjamin ?


----------



## alfred (15 Octobre 2003)

le film.


----------



## iMax (15 Octobre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> le film.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (15 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part ça, je vois ma marraine d'ici la fin du mois, donc je lui ferai faire un petit doublage. C'est la voix française de Buffy



Tout la famille de Benjamin est dans le doublage ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Z'avez des actions ? Et ton père c'est la voix de Rocky ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2003)

Merci iMax !

Je surveillais ce remarquable thread (je l'ai déjà dit ?) du coin de l'il et j'avoue que je fus étonné, pendant de longues heures, de ne voir personne réagir au drolatique petit film de notre collaborateur et néanmoins ami, alfred (c'est gentil d'être passé par le bar, tiens...)

J'avais, ces derniers temps, un besoin fou de gaité, de légèreté et de déconnade « studieuse » (vous savez, quand on se casse le cul à inventer des trucs pour faire marrer le monde). Aussi, c'est de bon cur que je remercie Shralldam pour cette tranche de rigolade qui répond pleinement à mes attentes.

J'ai pensé suivre son exemple et ouvrir un autre thread (intitulé « Play-back » ?), dont le principe serait équivalent à ceci près qui s'agirait de mimer les paroles d'une chanson. Comme je n'ai pas toujours le temps de faire tout ce que je voudrais, je me contente pour l'heure d'en déposer ici le projet, espérant qu'une bonne âme saura lui donner corps.

Voilà. Je suis content et je tenais à ce que ça se sache. C'est une humeur dont j'ai bien conscience qu'elle est trop souvent insignifiante pour qu'on en parle, mais qui est si rare pour moi qu'elle ne peut être tue.

Regardez et riez !


----------



## iMax (15 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Yip (15 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> 'tain c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce sujet !
> 
> ...




Par contre l'ambiance est toujours aussi glauque (verdâtre pour être précis)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





MDR les gars, bravo à tous !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















C'est vous qui doublez TERMINATOR 4 ???


----------



## Yip (15 Octobre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> le film.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (16 Octobre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> le film.



C'est meta-très fort !


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> le film.



mince, j'aurais plutot dit que c'était un *flim*


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> mince, j'aurais plutot dit que c'était un *flim*



héhé cassedédi à Maousse non ?


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> héhé cassedédi à Maousse non ?



non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




perdu, essaye encore...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (16 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> non...
> 
> ...



ficelle ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Octobre 2003)

On s'amuse bien ici ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pas encore eu le temps de regarder (je suis au taf et je passe en coup de vent), mais je fais ça dès que je rentre... Et je vous expose ma technique par la même occasion.


----------



## alèm (16 Octobre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> ficelle ?



gagnééééééééé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu peux revenir comme modo en troisieme trimestre !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2003)

Hop ! Et un voyage au pays des contes de fées, un !
(1,4 Mo ce coup-ci, je m'améliore !)


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Octobre 2003)

Alors, je vais vous exposer ma technique, relativement artisanale. Néanmoins, elle requiert QuickTime Pro.

D'abord, je trouve une réplique facile à retenir que je convertis en AIFF et dont je retranscris éventuellement le propos exact dans un fichier texte temporaire. Je l'écoute à de nombreuses reprises pour m'imprégner de l'intonation et du rythme, et je m'entraîne à parler en synchronisation avec le fichier son.

Ensuite, je lance un logiciel de capture compatible avec ma webcam (une Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000), genre BTV Pro. Au préalable, j'ai vérifié que le fichier AIFF ne présente aucun blanc devant et derrière la réplique. C'est utile pour la suite.

Donc, je lance la capture de la vidéo. Ensuite, je lance le fichier AIFF et je récite ma réplique en synchro. Peu importe si la webcam capte le son par le microphone, la piste va de toute façon disparaître pour être remplacée ensuite. Une fois l'enregistrement terminé, hop j'arrête la vidéo.

J'ouvre le fichier vidéo dans QuickTime Player. Là, je déplace ma tête de lecture juste au moment où mes lèvres commencent à remuer. Tout ce qui est devant, je le sélectionne et je le vire. Même chose pour la fin : dès que mes lèvres ne bougent plus, hop, je vire le reste. Ensuite, menu *Edition &gt; Effacer les pistes* et ensuite je sélectionne la piste son pour l'effacer. J'ai donc maintenant une vidéo sans son. Ensuite, j'ouvre le fichier AIFF (normalement déjà ouvert, puisque je l'ai joué pendant la capture), je sélectionne tout et je copie (Pomme-C). Je retourne dans ma vidéo et je colle mon son avec la commande *Edition &gt; Ajouter*. Comme j'avais vérifié que mon son n'avait pas de blanc, et que j'ai coupé la vidéo juste au début du mouvement de mes lèvres, le début devrait être calé. Ensuite, si j'ai bien tenu le rythme en répétant la réplique, ça reste synchro pour la suite. Il ne me reste plus qu'à exporter depuis QuickTime Player en MP4.

Voilà. Ca fait un peu bidouille, mais ça ne nécessite pas de gros logiciels...


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Octobre 2003)

Mouahahahahahahaaaaaaa ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ULTRA-MEGA-MORT-DE-RIRE, Doc ! Du grand art ! Je vais me le repasser un coup, tiens !

Alors là, c'est fort !!!!


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Et un voyage au pays des contes de fées, un !
> (1,4 Mo ce coup-ci, je m'améliore !)



*Arfff !!  Mouahahahahahahahahahahaha... !!* _keffff keffff... toussss...ARrrrr HuUUUmmm !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*BRAVOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!! *









_


----------



## nato kino (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *Arfff !!  Mouahahahahahahahahahahaha... !!* _keffff keffff... toussss...ARrrrr HuUUUmmm !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
C'est que du bonheur !! Merci Doc !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_


----------



## iMax (16 Octobre 2003)

HA HA HA HA ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Excellent Doc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... et ça le fait encore plus avec les deux points de vue différents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'essaierais aussi d'en faire un si je pouvais... Seulement, il me manque deux choses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
- la caméra qu'on a prêtée 
- un endroit ou je pourrais l'héberger...

Bientôt, donc...


----------



## macelene (16 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est que du bonheur !! Merci Doc !!









*Doc, je n'ai qu'un mot JUBILATOIRE, je vais dormir comme un bébé ce soir *












*ENNNNNNCCCOOOOOORRREEEEEEEEE!!!!!*


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Octobre 2003)

En tout cas, il élève vachement le niveau, le Doc ! Va falloir innover pour égaler ça...

Mais bon, pas avant vendredi soir pour moi malheureusement.


----------



## benjamin (16 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] En tout cas, il élève vachement le niveau, le Doc ! Va falloir innover pour égaler ça...
> 
> Mais bon, pas avant vendredi soir pour moi malheureusement.



À défaut d'être bon, j'innove 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai retrouvé ce vieux mp4 (939 Ko) sur mon disque dur (une seule prise, très réaliste, 3 heures du mat, et cela se voit).

Notez la qualité des éclairages. Cela se voit que mon père est dans le cinéma (quoi, lui aussi ?). Bon, ok, je triche encore. Le prochain sera de jour


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Et un voyage au pays des contes de fées, un !
> (1,4 Mo ce coup-ci, je m'améliore !)



C'est très très drôle, domage que je ne l'ai pas vu cette nuit.


----------



## tomtom (16 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Et un voyage au pays des contes de fées, un !
> (1,4 Mo ce coup-ci, je m'améliore !)



Ah oui, là tu es loin d'avoir fait du "sous toi" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre, j'ai manqué de ma pisser dessus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* C'est trop bon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*

Merci doc(s) &lt;--- dois-je mettre un 's'? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - pour ce moment de bonheur


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (16 Octobre 2003)

Il y a un problème avec ton lien, Benjamin ("Sorry, we can't find...")...

Vite, on veut voir ce que c'est !


----------



## benjamin (16 Octobre 2003)

Ooops. Réparé. Oui, c'est vraiment de la triche


----------



## Foguenne (16 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À défaut d'être bon, j'innove
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Héhé, trop triste.


----------



## bebert (16 Octobre 2003)

J'entend rigoler dans ce thread, faudra que j'aille y faire un tour


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (17 Octobre 2003)

Bon, j'ai rien fait de nouveau, j'ai juste ressorti le premier essai que j'ai fait. C'est pas vraiment drôle-drôle, mais bon, c'est pour vous faire patienter le temps que j'en fasse un inédit, d'un niveau supérieur ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Roger.mp4


----------



## alfred (17 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> de notre collaborateur et néanmoins ami, alfred (c'est gentil d'être passé par le bar, tiens...)



j'peux revenir alors?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> J'peux revenir alors ?



Je ne peux pas parler au nom des autres (il y en a a qui font ça très bien), mais, pour moi, c'est oui, quand tu veux et sans problème !

Au passage, merci à tous pour vos gentils encouragements.


----------



## bapts (18 Octobre 2003)

bon, alors, moi j'en ai un, mais il est  _un peu hors compétition_. 

C'est un remake (rikiki :1 min 29 sec.) d'une serie (culte ou abhorée, c'est selon), avec un doublage qui vaut bien ce qu'on a pu voir ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par là :  pour ceux qui ont une bonne grosse connexion (13.3 mo)
ou là : pour les autres (1.4 Mo)

Bapts


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Bon, j'ai rien fait de nouveau, j'ai juste ressorti le premier essai que j'ai fait. C'est pas vraiment drôle-drôle, mais bon, c'est pour vous faire patienter le temps que j'en fasse un inédit, d'un niveau supérieur !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais si ça t'arrivera


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> À défaut d'être bon, j'innove
> 
> 
> 
> ...



même pas peur


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je ne me suis pas trop foulé ce coup-ci (ni pour le choix de l'extrait, ni pour la synchro), mais c'est la fin de la semaine : espérons que le week-end sera plus... productif ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est par ici et ça pèse environ 1,3 Mo.

Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (18 Octobre 2003)

Un peu de Michel Audiard le soir, c'est toujours bon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Merci Doc ! (et au fait, je ne l'ai pas encore fait, merci de me remercier pour l'ouverture de ce thread, il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je vous promets que je goupille un truc ce week-end... Suspense...

A+


----------



## iMax (18 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je ne me suis pas trop foulé ce coup-ci (ni pour le choix de l'extrait, ni pour la synchro), mais c'est la fin de la semaine : espérons que le week-end sera plus... productif !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'hésite, j'hésite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dirais que c'est "Les Barbouzes"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est à peu près juste ou c'est compétement faux ?


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2003)

bien, très bien...


----------



## macinside (18 Octobre 2003)

demain je vous fait du belge


----------



## ficelle (18 Octobre 2003)

ambiance mega-chiasse !


----------



## alfred (18 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> J'hésite, j'hésite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



faux, complètement faux. c'est les tontons. 
pour t'aider, va faire un petit tour  ici.


----------



## Timekeeper (19 Octobre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Hop ! Et un voyage au pays des contes de fées, un !
> (1,4 Mo ce coup-ci, je m'améliore !)



Meilleur que l'original, la santance est tombée : copié et passé en boucle


----------



## Spyro (19 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je passe trop de temps sur ces forums moi, alors vous allez arrêter de faire tous ces machins trop bons tout de suite parce que sinon j'arriverai plus à rien faire de mes journées


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Octobre 2003)

Bon, je m'excuse d'avance pour le grain excessif, mais ma Logitech peine face à une iSight... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Doc m'a inspiré, et je reste dans le registre "dessins animés" avec cette vidéo (3,7 Mbytes).


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2003)

'tain, ça progresse, v'la qu'on fait dans le multicamera !
bientot le traveling et la steadycam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mais bravo


----------



## nato kino (20 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Bon, je m'excuse d'avance pour le grain excessif, mais ma Logitech peine face à une iSight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est *excellent* !!!!!!!!!!!
Bravo Shralldam !!


----------



## ficelle (20 Octobre 2003)

ça bosse dur à l'academie ...

Shralldam1 

Macinside1 

Benjamin1 (lien pété 
	

 ) 

tomtom1 

DocEvil1 

Macinside2 

Benjamin2 

Macinside3 

alfred, héhé ! 

alèm

DocEvil2 

une interlude de Benjamin... 

Un bout d'essai de Shralldam 

hors compet par batps ! 
	
 

DocEvil3...... façon puzzle 

ficelle1 

ficelle2 

Shralldam3.... 3,7 mo quand meme 
	
 

c'est quand le primetime ?!


----------



## Foguenne (20 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ça bosse dur à l'academie ...
> 
> ficelle1



Merci pour ce résumer, j'avais loupé le ficelle1.

Excellent.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (20 Octobre 2003)

Oui, merci pour ce résumé, Ficelle... Bien pratique !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]Le Doc m'a inspiré, et je reste dans le registre "dessins animés" avec cette vidéo (3,7 Mbytes).



Bravo, Shralldam ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu es très drôle, et je ne me lasse pas de ce passage.
Je me désole de constater que nous sommes si peu nombreux à posséder une webcam ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), mais la qualité est là et bien là ! Félicitations.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (21 Octobre 2003)

Oui, peu d'utilisateurs de webcams, semble-t-il... Mais que cela ne les freine pas, hein ! Possesseurs de caméras mini-DV, viendez tous !


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2003)

mon papa il veut pas que je prenne le caméscope


----------



## nato kino (21 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mon papa il veut pas que je prenne le caméscope


Et il a bien raison !! Faut toujours écouter son papa !!


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2003)

mais bon ça fait 6 mois que je le prend en douce


----------



## benjamin (21 Octobre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais bon ça fait 6 mois que je le prend en douce



Tu ne voudrais pas filmer tes parents ? Je ne sais pas pourquoi, cela relève du mythe (Finn, il me faut un psy !).


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Je suis en train de convertir en DV les cassettes VHS C (les petites cassettes des anciens caméscopes) de ma compagne.
Je tombe sur des perles dont un play-back de Silvia à 14 ans qui mîme Céline Dion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










. Si elle est d'accord, je vous mets un extrais hors compétiton un de ces jours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je vais évidement participer activement à ce thread un de ces soirs.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Octobre 2003)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> (Finn, il me faut un psy !).



ok échange psy peu servi contre doublage foireux du film _L'étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack_  

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir participer à ce thread (cause pas de webcam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) mais je me marre bien (j'aime le "très très bien" de Ficelle, les autres aussi hein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (21 Octobre 2003)

Ah au fait, je te l'ai pas dit Benjamin, mais j'aime bien ta version du _Blair Witch Project_


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (23 Octobre 2003)

Allez, je remonte le sujet... J'ai envie de voir des films, moi !


----------



## ficelle (23 Octobre 2003)

bientot la deuxieme saison


----------



## macelene (23 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> bientot la deuxieme saison



Merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ficelle de nous avoir fait un résumé de toutes ces séquences.









*Vivement la deuxième saison !!!!*


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

Je préparerais un truc pour la deuxième saison.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Octobre 2003)

Et c'est pour quand la deuxième saison ?

Je me permet de joindre à mon post une requête à Shralldam qui excelle dans Monster et Cie :  _on peut avoir un truc sur Roger Rabbit aussi ?
_











Bah quoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je passe commande pour Noël !!


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

Finn faisant un doublage :


----------



## Tyler (25 Octobre 2003)

Les gars reprenez vous !


----------



## ficelle (25 Octobre 2003)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Les gars reprenez vous !



va falloir en mettre un coup !


----------



## Tyler (25 Octobre 2003)

Message pour Mackie.


----------



## ficelle (25 Octobre 2003)

heu... val... j'ai plus de change, alors va te coucher !


----------



## Foguenne (25 Octobre 2003)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Les gars reprenez vous !





			
				Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Message pour Mackie.



Magnifique, excellent, bravo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je ne vais jamais oser poster un de mes doublages, quoi que, il y a foireux dans le titre.


----------



## ficelle (26 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne vais jamais oser poster un de mes doublages, quoi que, il y a foireux dans le titre.



dans le genre foireux, tyler nous a improvisé ça avec le mode video de son APN... comme quoi, il n'y a pas besoin d'isight pour participer


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (28 Octobre 2003)

Personne ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je sens que je vais devoir m'y remettre...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam]
> Bon, je sens que je vais devoir m'y remettre...



j'attends çà avec impatience !!!!!
Et si tu manques d'idées ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 regarde au dessus


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2003)

'

De l'action, de la violence...

Action !

(pas de webcam, APN)

'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> De l'action, de la violence...
> 
> Action !



Avec Rebecca en guest star ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## ficelle (29 Octobre 2003)

arrete gognol... je déconne


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> arrete gognol... je déconne



Tu bluffes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon j'en ai fait un autre... Les grands moyens : cadré à bout de bras, monté sous iMovie (la tirade ne tenait pas en une prise avec mon APN, les films sont trop courts) et texte scripté car trop dur à mémoriser... Mais je fais durer le suspens pour la mise en ligne.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







'+


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Octobre 2003)

'

J'ai légèrement édité mon fichier, si vous l'aviez déjà téléchargé prenez la nouvelle version qui est un chouillardième meilleure :  là.

'+


----------



## nato kino (29 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai légèrement édité mon fichier, si vous l'aviez déjà téléchargé prenez la nouvelle version qui est un chouillardième meilleure :  là.
> 
> '+



Je sais que la chasse est ouverte, mais tout de même... Tout de même !!


----------



## Luc G (29 Octobre 2003)

Ben alors, Gognol, je savais pas que l'ambiance était aussi chaude à la ville.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai légèrement édité mon fichier, si vous l'aviez déjà téléchargé prenez la nouvelle version qui est un chouillardième meilleure :  là.
> 
> '+
































EXCELLENT !!!!!!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (30 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> EXCELLENT !!!!!!!!



Merci ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon voici donc ma deuxième contribution, très parigo-branchouille (mais en Egypte) : action !

'+


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Octobre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Bon voici donc ma deuxième contribution, très parigo-branchouille (mais en Egypte) : action !



Plus vrai que le vrai !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Octobre 2003)

J'me suis encore fait remarqué en éclatant de rire.


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (30 Octobre 2003)

Bravo, Le Gognol !!!! J'en rigole encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Bon, je vais vraiment tâcher de revenir bientôt avec un nouveau truc... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bonne nuit, amis cinéastes !


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (9 Novembre 2003)

Ben... A pu personne ?


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Shralldam] Ben... A pu personne ?



si


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> si



Allez Global !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Tu nous fait un doublage de Winnie ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

[YOUTUBE]KTnEtO9bBHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

DocEvil a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]KTnEtO9bBHE[/YOUTUBE]



Quel talent :love:


----------

